# Hot ladies ( i think ) my first grow 45 days



## Smeg (Dec 14, 2007)

im gettin my humidity under control now. but its high atm in U.K anyway.
im 45 into flowering . what dya think ??


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 14, 2007)

I think it looks awesome!  :aok:  Good luck finishing up your grow man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 15, 2007)

*Whats up mang. I think your ladies look great. :aok: Whatever your doing keep it up.  *


----------



## jash (Dec 15, 2007)

looks great man!:hubba:


----------



## PackAnotherBowl (Jan 12, 2008)

Veru nice bro! Keep us updated.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

Yo Smeg, Great Job!!! Hope you have a strong finish. 8)


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

lookin great man what size hps u got?


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

nice jungle you got there man!! haha, looks awesome I am proud!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree, they look pretty robust my friend


----------

